# 6 Reasons Why Pets Make Life Better For Families



## AdrianHunter (11 mo ago)

Hi, I agree with every point! I can't imagine my life without pets. They have become part of my family. But I'm not sure about the positive impact they have on children. We plan on having a baby soon and don't know what to do about pets. I've read a lot of horrible articles about developing allergies in children. What do you think are chinchillas good pets in this regard? I'm not sure, but I don't want to say goodbye to them. I hope we can help our child adjust to life with pets.


----------

